# Farrow & Ball



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.245429692170006.57770.144488268930816&type=1

Bill, Do you have a secret project on the go?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish !!!

That looks like fun. I just posted it on a forum where a lot o NYC hangers hang out to see if they know about it.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Is it temporary or can that last?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If it is regular F&B wallpaper, it would be very temporary. I suspect they had that pattern (Lotus, btw, one of my faves) printed on something more resilient to the weather, and it looks like it is taking a good beating during the installation. 

That pattern is printed on 21" wide paper. That looks wider.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

most beautiful...is this for advertising?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Speaking of I have 8 gallons of modern emulsion color is pigeon if anyone is interested.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sagebrush123 said:


> most beautiful...is this for advertising?


I guess that would be the correct column in the ledger. It's one of their patterns and it's the facade of their showroom in NYC, so yah, advertising. 

Definitely not "maintenance" :whistling2:

One of the jobs that I hope will wait for me, is the smaller version of that print in a small powder, ceiling included. I was REALLY looking forward to it. They said they can wait, but who knows how long I'll be out.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you find out any more about this Da Arch?

I've been looking in to it over here and the bset I could come up with is a self adhesive wallcovering which is then heat shrinked to the wall. I've got a few samples of it and considering it's waffer thin i'm surprised at how strong it is.

This video shows just how far the covering can be manipulated


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Mrs. Lee Decorating wants me to take her to the showroom and asks why we never use F&B in our home/ I explained, I am a painter not a millionaire. Get used to BM "Regal".


----------

